
Command Line Heroes Podcast - terrencewells
https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes
======
rossta
If you like this, you may be interested to know the host, Saron Yitbarek,
produces some other podcasts including CodeNewbie and BaseCS.

* [https://www.codenewbie.org/podcast](https://www.codenewbie.org/podcast)

* [https://www.codenewbie.org/basecs](https://www.codenewbie.org/basecs)

~~~
kyo3
I really like CodeNewbie, her guests will motivate me to keep grinding.

------
pselbert
There was a promo for this on the most recent changelog. The term “heroes”
seems a bit hyperbolic, but I’m intrigued.

~~~
chiefalchemist
How about Ones & Zeros instead?

------
webreac
The early releases of Linux were on floppy disks. More than 20 disks. You
could not compile the kernel while X was running unless you had at least 8 Mb.
I was the lucky owner of a 486dx33 with 16 Mb.

~~~
DrScump

      More than 20 disks. 
    

Hence, the _copyfest_ era -- meetings where people brought machines and blank
floppies to spread the gospel.

------
hamandcheese
I just started listening. The production quality is far above what I was
expecting from a podcast! Enjoying it so far.

~~~
walshemj
Why doing a podcast with a single presenter and getting BBC quality audio
isn't that hard these day a decent 2x2 audio interface and some decent mics
Shure Sm58's will do quite well with your preferred DAW which will often have
presets for podcasts.

------
electricslpnsld
Listening to episode 1, overall pretty good. I was surprised to hear no
mention of NeXT, especially given some of the focus on post-Jobs-return Apple.

~~~
ghaff
I was discussing the lead in with a colleague last week. There are just so
many threads to how we arrived at where we are today simply in terms of
operating systems. You could probably have a whole podcast series on that
alone. I once helped write an expert witness report that tried to bring in all
the AT&T, BSD, Unix Wars, etc. threads and it was hard to keep it
comprehensible. Keeping it around Microsoft and Apple in their modern forms
probably makes it more approachable for a broader audience.

~~~
pjmlp
While I agree with the constraints, it kind of distorts the past for those too
young to have lived through it.

------
holmberd
Added, looking forward to giving it a listen.

------
krutzger
With Cron weakly taking a break, this could not have come at a better time!

~~~
kureikain
Sorry for hijacking your comment thread. But you may interested in my news
letter [https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link) I inspired a lot by
Cron Weekly.

